# 7 Weeks Flower Sativa - Longer?



## ZTEC (Jul 26, 2008)

*I have a sativa that has been flowering for around 7 weeks now.  The hairs are starting to turn brown wondering how much longer you guys think it will take to be ripe for a harvest.  Here's a pic.  *


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jul 26, 2008)

*hard to tell from the pics but I'd hazzard a guess at 4-5 more weeks.  :watchplant: To be sure, get an $11 microscope at Radio Shack and look at the trichs.  when they are to your satisfaction it's time to harvest :farm:*


----------



## slowmo77 (Jul 26, 2008)

i agree with puffin, buy a little pocket scope and wait for your trichs to tell you when to harvest. with a sativa it could be several more weeks before its ready. good luck


----------



## gettinggray1964 (Jul 26, 2008)

yea what they said, i just harvested a sativa last weekend that had been flowering for around 9 weeks and was just mostly cloudy, it still had a ways to go but i was out of smoke.. let it bake dude..


----------



## Geter-D1 (Jul 26, 2008)

This link will take you to where you need to go, It explains when the trichromes are ready, but you will need a microscope like   Puffin Afatty said you can get one at radio shack for like 12- 13 dollars tax and all hope this helps


http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1938


----------



## ZTEC (Jul 27, 2008)

Thanks for the posts, I already have a microscope but this is my first sativa and just wondering how long on average they take?  I heard up to fours months flowering sometimes Do the buds actually start to get swollen towards end for denser buds? Or is that mainly just indica's?


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Jul 27, 2008)

Sativas will also go in and out of ripeness windows. Or that is what i read somewhere.


----------

